

Ask HN: Funding/investment for a hardware startup in Canada? - winkerVSbecks

Me and couple of friends are currently working on a hardware project with a goal to release it as a product. We applied for funding with the CMF but were rejected because they prefer software more. Therefore, we are now looking for other resources. Can anyone recommend a good place to apply for funding/investment?<p>Thanks
======
nickler
Prototype it up and hit kickstarter/indiegogo. If you've truly got a winner,
the market will support you. If not, you've saved yourself and potential
investors money and time.

Hardware is increasingly going this route due to the significant investment
required into getting to market. Crowdsourcing is a great way to set up a pre-
order program without the cost of development.

If you have any questions you can look at the pebble watch, qtar, or Ouya
gaming platform as examples of successful hardware campaigns.

Best of luck.

